# Forum General General Discussion  Mistakes in Russian.

## jejik

Do we need to correct grammar mistakes in Russian posts or not if the writer of this post don't ask us about it?

----------


## MasterAdmin

I think everyone should help others correct their mistakes. Let's adopt the following format for corrections, so that they are clear: 
from actual post http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... highlight=   

> Song
>  В и меня любить песни русского размера
> Corrected: Viktor and me love songs by Russkiy Razmer. (The russian size)

 *Original:* В и меня любить песни русского размера *Corrected:* Виктор и я любим песни "Русского размера".

----------

